# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Cambio climático está afectando severamente agricultura en el Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Breve nota del programa Enlace Nacional donde Jaime Llosa, especialista en la materia, advierte sobre la situación dramática en la que viven algunos agricultores de nuestro país.      *Fuente: YouTube (enlacenacional)*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag instalará comité que busca reducir daños en agricultura por cambio climático Artículo: Autoridades evaluarán agricultura y competitividad en el contexto del cambio climático Artículo: Cambio climático reducirá el agua disponible para la agricultura La agricultura: esencial para hacer frente al cambio climático Ministro de Agricultura insta a trabajar de manera más consistente para enfrentar cambio climático

----------

